# Sapphire's babies



## TJ'sGirl2012 (Apr 22, 2013)

hello all just getting a jump on things and hoping for advice I will be adopting out/rehoming Sapphire's babies (there are nine) as soon as they are old enough. My question is what is an appropriate age to do so as I know that boys and girls must be separated by 5 weeks but I also don't want to rehome them to soon I want to be 100% sure they are properly socialized prior to rehoming and be 100% sure they are going to loving and caring families as I refuse to rehome them as food. I only want the best for this litter so any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Rat-1- (Jul 22, 2012)

They should be taken at 5-6 weeks old however they shouldn't be before 4 weeks


----------



## TJ'sGirl2012 (Apr 22, 2013)

thanks for the advice I new the sexes must be separated by 5 weeks but wasn't sure if they can be rehomed that early or if it was best to wait till they were 6 weeks.


----------



## ~Wolfie~ (Jul 1, 2013)

They should be ready to rehome at about 6 - 7 weeks old just to make sure there is no issues with them and so they are friendly and socialised well


----------



## haunt (Sep 9, 2012)

6 to 7 weeks is a good time to find them new homes.
I'd start advertising that you have an available litter around 4 to 5 weeks, and start getting people interested in advance.
I don't think there's a huge market for ratties, and when I had litters, even advertising them earlier than they were ready to go home.. some of them weren't finding homes till 10 - 12 weeks.

Make sure you emphasize how friendly they are and that they are all hand-tame in your advertisements for sure, that's usually a good eye catcher for people looking for pet rats.


----------



## TJ'sGirl2012 (Apr 22, 2013)

thanks I'll do that especially as I want to be sure that none go to anyone who will use them as food


----------

